# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  DARPA Warrior Web Exoskeleton Prototype

## Airicist

Warrior Web demo 

 Published on May 22, 2013




> A Soldier carries a 61-pound load while walking in a prototype  DARPA Warrior Web system during an independent evaluation by the U.S.  Army. "

----------

